# More than an egg a day?



## yello (25 May 2015)

Anyone eating more than an egg a day? Are you still alive ?


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2015)

sometimes I'll go through 6 a day if i have scrambled eggs for breakie and an omelette for tea*

*AKA supper


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

Are you saying that more than one is eggcesive?


----------



## jefmcg (25 May 2015)

Eggs contain cholesterol. It was believed that eating cholesterol would raise your blood cholesterol. This isn't believed to be true anymore. Enjoy your eggs.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/dain-wallis/eggs-healthy-food_b_2968318.html


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 May 2015)

I often eat more than 1 egg a day and all that nonsense about cholesterol and how many eggs a day/week we should consume has long been debunked.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2015)

yello said:


> Anyone eating more than an egg a day? Are you still alive ?


2 fried Eggs for Brekkie every morning. I'm mostly still here .....


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Eggs contain cholesterol. It was believed that eating cholesterol would raise your blood cholesterol. This isn't believed to be true anymore. Enjoy your eggs.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/dain-wallis/eggs-healthy-food_b_2968318.html


I give you the egg!



All those acids.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 May 2015)

Yes, still very much alive


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 May 2015)

If we didn't, our chicken's hard work would be wasted.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> If we didn't, our chicken's hard work would be wasted.



You are assuming that the chicken was there first?


----------



## jefmcg (25 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> You are assuming that the chicken was there first?


----------



## yello (25 May 2015)

Whilst eggs did get a bad press some time ago, they have largely been given the green light in more recent studies. They are now regarded as a little power house of protein and nutrients.

So imagine my surprise to read a lot of current advice suggesting that one ought not overdo them, one a day being suggested.

As I eat 15 to 20 a week, I find that advice alarming, but I haven't keeled over yet!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> You are assuming that the chicken was there first?


Huh?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Huh?


Old riddle


Which came first the chicken or the egg

Hence the cartoon in reply


----------



## ayceejay (25 May 2015)

It's a bit eggcentric when you have to eggsplain a yoke


----------



## Archie_tect (25 May 2015)

I think one egg's ample, it's an oeuf.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Old riddle
> 
> 
> Which came first the chicken or the egg
> ...


Ah ha, I was using *our* in a very literal sense for the 4 that live in the garden. 2-3 eggs a day and they can still be warm when we collect them and pop 'em in a pan.


----------



## Saluki (25 May 2015)

I probably go through a box of 6 a week, by myself. 3 omelettes a week, sounds about right to me. I've not dropped dead of eggcessive omelette making yet.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 May 2015)

You need eggs to make most cakes


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Ah ha, I was using *our* in a very literal sense for the 4 that live in the garden. 2-3 eggs a day and they can still be warm when we collect them and pop 'em in a pan.


I'd hate to be a hen- what a life, 2-3 eggs a day.... ouch.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 May 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> I'd hate to be a hen- what a life, 2-3 eggs a day.... ouch.


Haha, that'd be harsh, it's 2-3 between all 4, it takes them just over a day to brew a new one. We get them as rescues from battery/barns once they're no longer laying enough to suit commercial ends, I don't like to think how intensively they get pushed in that environment, at least with us they get to retire wirh no pressure to perform.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2015)

Makes your eyes water just thinking about even 1 a day...


----------



## Archie_tect (26 May 2015)

[QUOTE 3713507, member: 259"]Chickens can't cry. unlike doves.[/QUOTE]
They swear like troopers tho'...


----------



## Dave7 (27 May 2015)

I knew a bloke that ate 2 eggs every day..........doctors reckon thats what killed him
.
He was 147 yrs old when he died


----------



## vickster (27 May 2015)

I had two scrambled for lunch with ketchup so they didn't taste of egg

Eating them cold however will kill you, and cold with mayonnaise will kill not only you, but everyone within a 5 mile radius too...disgusting


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 May 2015)

Pickled?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I had two scrambled for lunch with ketchup so they didn't taste of egg
> 
> Eating them cold however will kill you, and cold with mayonnaise will kill not only you, but everyone within a 5 mile radius too...disgusting


I've no idea why anyone would add mayonnaise. You've got eggs and butter and you add eggs and oil????? Best to make the scrambled eggs lush in the first place and eat it fresh. There's nothing to stop you gently - very gently - frying a finely chopped clove of garlic with some herbs in a generous - very generous - pan of butter before cracking a couple of eggs into the butter pool. Heat at lowest. Stir. Stop when it's still just that little bit undercooked. There's enough heat left in the pan to finish the cooking off. You want to get the opposite texture to a slice of crunchy toast. You don't really need ketchup to add to this. Fried mushrooms would be good though. (Health alert: because of kidney disease, my doctor want to treat my cholesterol level as that of a diabetes risk. So, from a respectable 4.27 he wants me down to 3. I think, therefore, that until my next cholesterol test, I better abstain. But when I hit 3, I have a breakfast planned....)


----------



## Tin Pot (28 May 2015)

One or maybe two a week.


----------



## Pikey (28 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pickled?



Pickled eggs, food of the gods.
Two with a bag of chips and I'm a very happy bunny.


----------



## byegad (28 May 2015)

Pikey said:


> Pickled eggs, food of the gods.
> Two with a bag of chips and I'm a very happy bunny.


Food of the Gods!


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 May 2015)

Pikey said:


> Pickled eggs, food of the gods.
> Two with a bag of chips and I'm a very happy bunny.


You could always order two pickled eggs and a saveloy. Watch them try to arrange them on the paper in a non-suggestive manner.


----------



## Pikey (28 May 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You could always order two pickled eggs and a saveloy. Watch them try to arrange them on the paper in a non-suggestive manner.



You won't want to eat that in the busy chip shop though...


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've no idea why anyone would add mayonnaise. You've got eggs and butter and you add eggs and oil?????


I agree with this, but ... it's also an argument against eggs Benedict, and eggs Benedict (are/is???) lovely.

(I am a bit perturbed by @vickster, who doesn't like eggs, hence the ketchup. There are so many good things to eat that aren't eggs, why buy them if you don't like them?)


----------



## yello (28 May 2015)

Eggs Benedict has hollandaise sauce, no?

My breakfast is often eggs Florentine (spinach rather than ham) and I make a hollandaise for that...so that's 2 eggs poached plus a raw yolk in the sauce.


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2015)

Yeah, so you are adding eggs to eggs, similar to using mayonnaise.


----------



## yello (28 May 2015)

Sorry, run that past me again. I'm not quite sure I see your point.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I agree with this, but ... it's also an argument against eggs Benedict, and eggs Benedict (are/is???) lovely.
> 
> (I am a bit perturbed by @vickster, who doesn't like eggs, hence the ketchup. There are so many good things to eat that aren't eggs, why buy them if you don't like them?)


I like ketchup, and eggs are easier to cook and better for you than other things that go with ketchup like sausages, burgers, chips...

You met me right?


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2015)

I don't believe those so called experts anymore. They change their minds about everything every few months / years.


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2015)

gavroche said:


> I don't believe those so called experts anymore. They change their minds about everything every few months / years.


My personal feeling is "everything in moderation"

I think the quote from Michael Pollan will keep being a useful guide: *Eat food***; not too much; mostly plants
*
***food is "from the edges of the supermarket" or "something your grandmother would recognise"


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2015)

yello said:


> Sorry, run that past me again. I'm not quite sure I see your point.


OK ....
@deptfordmarmoset said (paraphrase) "why would you put mayonnaise on eggs? it's just more eggs" I agree with that, mostly. But then, you could also say "why would you put hollandaise on eggs? it's just more eggs" which is clearly wrong, wrong WRONG.


----------



## yello (29 May 2015)

Cake can have eggs. Icing can have egg whites. No icing on cake?!

Eggs with hollandaise sauce is excellent. I certainly want an exception to the 'no eggs with eggs rule for that'! And that's before I even start thinking of other 'eggs with eggs' combos!


----------



## young Ed (29 May 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> sometimes I'll go through 6 a day if i have scrambled eggs for breakie and an omelette for tea*
> 
> *AKA supper


*you mean dinner


as for eating more than 1 egg a day, we are a 5 person family with chickens laying 6-8 eggs a day and i usually eat 2 or 3 eggs a day most days of the week and i'm one of the healthiest 16 year old lads i know. of course regular exercise and physical work along with often spending 10-15 hours a day outside does help
Cheers Ed


----------



## MontyVeda (29 May 2015)

young Ed said:


> *you mean dinner
> 
> 
> ...



no... dinner's at dinner time.


----------



## stephec (29 May 2015)

young Ed said:


> *you mean dinner
> 
> 
> as for eating more than 1 egg a day, we are a 5 person family with chickens laying 6-8 eggs a day and i usually eat 2 or 3 eggs a day most days of the week and i'm one of the healthiest 16 year old lads i know. of course regular exercise and physical work along with often spending 10-15 hours a day outside does help
> Cheers Ed


 
It's breakfast, dinner, then tea.


----------



## middleman (29 May 2015)

Love poached eggs on toast. So eggs are ok then, as many as I want?


----------



## yello (30 May 2015)

middleman said:


> Love poached eggs on toast. So eggs are ok then, as many as I want?



Who knows? The "one a day" advice I read is not going to stop me. I had 3 this morning. That said, I might not have 3 a day, every day since that maybe exceeds the general principle of moderation!


----------



## MarkF (2 Jun 2015)

I get through 4-6 eggs every day, my workmate has small holding & she brings me in eggs (inc Duck & Qail too), prior to working with her I'd eat maybe 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## Davidc (2 Jun 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Eggs contain cholesterol. It was believed that eating cholesterol would raise your blood cholesterol. This isn't believed to be true anymore. Enjoy your eggs.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/dain-wallis/eggs-healthy-food_b_2968318.html


A falsehood which was debunked about 15 years ago.

The British Heart Foundation website has a short article HERE - the bit about what you eat with the eggs needs to be read! Apart from that it's just eat as many as you like.

I usually eat at least 2 a day, often more, but don't ride your bike too close behind me if it is more


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2015)

> Recent research has also shown that moderate egg consumption - *up to one a day *- does not increase heart disease risk in healthy individuals and can be part of a healthy diet.



See, there it is again, "one a day" says the research. 

Yet the advice given by the Dept of Health is "no recommended limit". How does that advice come from the research? By way of the egg marketing board?!


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2015)

Hmm, this paper seems to be the one BHF is referring to http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18195171?dopt=Citation



> *CONCLUSIONS:*
> Our data suggest that infrequent egg consumption is not associated with the risk of HF. However, egg consumption of > or = 1 per day is related to an increased risk of [Heart Failure] among US male physicians.



So, average one a day, I guess. Or take a risk, it's probably not the most dangerous thing you do


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

Has anyone mentioned the human form of being eggbound?

I was told years ago too many eggs lead to constipation.

No idea if that's right or wrong.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2015)

2 fried eggs this morning with fresh parsley and capers .... living the dream ....


----------



## Wafer (2 Jun 2015)

Although the first line in that paper before you even get to the results and conclusions is pretty questionable itself...


> *BACKGROUND:*
> Reduction in dietary cholesterol is widely recommended for the prevention of cardiovascular disease.



Seems to be inline with a lot of dodgy research carried out from the 50s onwards that contained selection bias and other issues to support a hypothesis that gained traction despite various evidence showing otherwise.

The idea that dietary fat and cholesterol are bad for you has been somewhat over-egged (sorry...)


----------



## yello (2 Jun 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Has anyone mentioned the human form of being eggbound?
> 
> I was told years ago too many eggs lead to constipation.
> 
> No idea if that's right or wrong.



I believe the term actually applies to hens, a condition that stops them laying eggs. Nothing to do with human constipation at all!

Maybe the term was metaphorical and got into urban legend?? Dunno.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> I believe the term actually applies to hens, a condition that stops them laying eggs. Nothing to do with human constipation at all!
> 
> Maybe the term was metaphorical and got into urban legend?? Dunno.



I'm sure you are right about the correct meaning of the term.

I also tend to agree with your urban legend point.


----------



## moo (2 Jun 2015)

Anything can be "proven" bad for you if enough of those studied have an unhealthy diet. Most people with poor diets tend to lie to themselves and others, making a 20 year study based on the participants honesty somewhat questionable.


----------



## young Ed (2 Jun 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> no... dinner's at dinner time.


of course dinners at dinner time! well you wouldn't eat dinner in the middle of the day would you? 
for my family dinners about 19:00 and same here if i'm not working, if i'm working it's often as late as about 23:00!


stephec said:


> It's breakfast, dinner, then tea.


no, no, no! it's tea, breakfast, tea, tea again, lunch, tea, tea again, tea once more, and another tea, dinner, tea again, and one final tea before bed! 


middleman said:


> Love poached *scrambled* eggs on toast. So eggs are ok then, as many as I want?


----------



## Ian A (3 Jun 2015)

moo said:


> Anything can be "proven" bad for you if enough of those studied have an unhealthy diet. Most people with poor diets tend to lie to themselves and others, making a 20 year study based on the participants honesty somewhat questionable.


There's so much written on this that it's unfunny. There's a great article doing the rounds on how a fake study was able to trick the the story hungry press.


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2015)

It's called lying.

That people believe what they read, or are told, is not surprising as we are all basically decent people. We don't distrust as a first line response. We might be sceptical or uncertain but not often do we out and out dismiss straight away.

It's why we are susceptible to scams, fraud, etc. Even practical jokes. It doesn't make us stupid, gullible perhaps, but definitely human.

Journalists ought check their sources though! That's just standard practice!


----------

